# [SOLVED]normal user cannot resolve hosts, ping permission...

## gorg86

Hello,

I cannot do ping and I cannot resolve hosts with my normal user.

I'm going nuts here.

strace ping www.google.com

```
execve("/bin/ping", ["ping", "www.google.com"], [/* 35 vars */]) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x2316000

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3ac4258000

access(0x7f3ac4055e70, R_OK)            = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7ffd4dfda250, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7ffd4dfda250, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7ffd4dfda250, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7ffd4dfda250, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7ffd4dfda250, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat(0x7ffd4dfda250, 0x7ffd4dfda310)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7ffd4dfda250, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat(0x7ffd4dfda250, 0x7ffd4dfda310)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7ffd4dfda250, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat(0x7ffd4dfda250, 0x7ffd4dfda310)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7ffd4dfda250, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat(0x7ffd4dfda250, {...})             = 0

open(0x7ffd4dfda250, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat(0x7ffd4dfda250, 0x7ffd4dfda310)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7ffd4dfda250, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat(0x7ffd4dfda250, 0x7ffd4dfda310)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7ffd4dfda250, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat(0x7ffd4dfda250, 0x7ffd4dfda310)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7ffd4dfda250, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat(0x7ffd4dfda250, {...})             = 0

open(0x7f3ac4053862, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

fstat(3, {...})                         = 0

mmap(NULL, 64377, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3ac4248000

close(3)                                = 0

open(0x7f3ac4258778, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

read(3, 0x7ffd4dfda470, 832)            = 832

fstat(3, {...})                         = 0

mmap(NULL, 3804760, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3ac3c96000

mprotect(0x7f3ac3e2d000, 2097152, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f3ac402d000, 24576, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x197000) = 0x7f3ac402d000

mmap(0x7f3ac4033000, 15960, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3ac4033000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3ac4247000

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3ac4246000

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3ac4245000

arch_prctl(ARCH_SET_FS, 0x7f3ac4246700) = 0

mprotect(0x7f3ac402d000, 16384, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x608000, 4096, PROT_READ)     = 0

mprotect(0x7f3ac4259000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

munmap(0x7f3ac4248000, 64377)           = 0

getuid()                                = 1000

geteuid()                               = 1000

setresuid(-1, 1000, -1)                 = 0

setresuid(-1, 1000, -1)                 = 0

socket(PF_INET, SOCK_RAW, IPPROTO_ICMP) = -1 EPERM (Operation not permitted)

getuid()                                = 1000

setresuid(-1, 1000, -1)                 = 0

socket(PF_INET, SOCK_DGRAM, IPPROTO_ICMP) = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)

brk(0)                                  = 0x2316000

brk(0x2337000)                          = 0x2337000

getpid()                                = 3094

open(0x7f3ac3dff24d, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

fstat(3, {...})                         = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3ac4257000

read(3, 0x7f3ac4257000, 4096)           = 149

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7f3ac4257000, 4096)            = 0

uname({...})                            = 0

stat(0x7f3ac3dff24d, {...})             = 0

open(0x7f3ac3dff24d, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

fstat(3, {...})                         = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3ac4257000

read(3, 0x7f3ac4257000, 4096)           = 149

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7f3ac4257000, 4096)            = 0

uname({...})                            = 0

open(0x7f3ac3dff389, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

fstat(3, {...})                         = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3ac4257000

read(3, 0x7f3ac4257000, 4096)           = 508

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7f3ac4257000, 4096)            = 0

open(0x7ffd4dfd9af0, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7ffd4dfd9af0, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7ffd4dfd9af0, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7ffd4dfd9af0, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7ffd4dfd9af0, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7ffd4dfd9af0, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7f3ac4053862, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

fstat(3, {...})                         = 0

mmap(NULL, 64377, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3ac4248000

close(3)                                = 0

open(0x2316490, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC)     = 3

read(3, 0x7ffd4dfd9d20, 832)            = 832

fstat(3, {...})                         = 0

mmap(NULL, 2139560, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3ac3a8b000

mprotect(0x7f3ac3a95000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f3ac3c94000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x9000) = 0x7f3ac3c94000

close(3)                                = 0

mprotect(0x7f3ac3c94000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

munmap(0x7f3ac4248000, 64377)           = 0

open(0x7f3ac3dff294, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

fstat(3, {...})                         = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3ac4257000

read(3, 0x7f3ac4257000, 4096)           = 935

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7f3ac4257000, 4096)            = 0

open(0x7f3ac3a92dd1, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

fstat(3, {...})                         = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3ac4257000

read(3, 0x7f3ac4257000, 4096)           = 1079

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7f3ac4257000, 4096)            = 0

open(0x7ffd4dfd9b00, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7ffd4dfd9b00, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7ffd4dfd9b00, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7ffd4dfd9b00, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7ffd4dfd9b00, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7ffd4dfd9b00, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7f3ac4053862, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

fstat(3, {...})                         = 0

mmap(NULL, 64377, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3ac4248000

close(3)                                = 0

open(0x23165e0, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC)     = 3

read(3, 0x7ffd4dfd9d30, 832)            = 832

fstat(3, {...})                         = 0

mmap(NULL, 2117896, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3ac3885000

mprotect(0x7f3ac388a000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f3ac3a89000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x4000) = 0x7f3ac3a89000

close(3)                                = 0

open(0x7ffd4dfd9880, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7ffd4dfd9880, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7ffd4dfd9880, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7ffd4dfd9880, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7ffd4dfd9880, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x7ffd4dfd9880, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open(0x2316620, O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC)     = 3

read(3, 0x7ffd4dfd9aa0, 832)            = 832

fstat(3, {...})                         = 0

mmap(NULL, 2190152, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f3ac366e000

mprotect(0x7f3ac3681000, 2097152, PROT_NONE) = 0

mmap(0x7f3ac3881000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x13000) = 0x7f3ac3881000

mmap(0x7f3ac3883000, 6984, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3ac3883000

close(3)                                = 0

mprotect(0x7f3ac3881000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

mprotect(0x7f3ac3a89000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

munmap(0x7f3ac4248000, 64377)           = 0

socket(PF_INET, SOCK_DGRAM|SOCK_NONBLOCK, IPPROTO_IP) = 3

connect(3, {...}, 16)                   = 0

poll([?] 0x7ffd4dfd8fc0, 1, 0)          = 1

sendto(3, 0x7ffd4dfd9120, 32, MSG_NOSIGNAL, NULL, 0) = 32

poll([?] 0x7ffd4dfd8fc0, 1, 5000)       = 1

ioctl(3, FIONREAD, 0x7ffd4dfd8fbc)      = 0

recvfrom(3, 0x7ffd4dfd9cb0, 1024, 0, {...}, [?]) = 48

close(3)                                = 0

socket(PF_INET, SOCK_DGRAM, IPPROTO_IP) = 3

connect(3, {...}, 16)                   = 0

getsockname(3, 0x61a610, 0x7ffd4dfda66c) = 0

close(3)                                = 0

dup(2)                                  = 3

fcntl(3, F_GETFL)                       = 0x8002 (flags O_RDWR|O_LARGEFILE)

fstat(3, {...})                         = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f3ac4257000

write(3, 0x7f3ac4257000, 42ping: icmp open socket: Permission denied

)            = 42

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7f3ac4257000, 4096)            = 0

exit_group(2)                           = ?

+++ exited with 2 +++

```

Any suggestions?Last edited by gorg86 on Thu Jun 16, 2016 1:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khayyam

gorg86 ...

ping{,6} is nolonger installed suid, now 'caps' (linux capablities) are used:

```
# equery -NC u net-misc/iputils | grep caps

 + + caps            : Use Linux capabilities library to control privilege

 + + filecaps        : Use Linux file capabilities to control privilege rather than set*id (this is orthogonal to USE=caps which uses capabilities at runtime e.g. libcap)

# getcap /bin/ping

/bin/ping = cap_net_raw+ep

# su -c 'ping -c1 forums.gentoo.org' khayyam

PING gossamer-ipvs-forums-v4v6.gentoo.org (204.187.15.12) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from forums.gentoo.org (204.187.15.12): icmp_seq=1 ttl=50 time=166 ms

--- gossamer-ipvs-forums-v4v6.gentoo.org ping statistics ---

1 packets transmitted, 1 received, 0% packet loss, time 0ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 166.431/166.431/166.431/0.000 ms
```

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## gorg86

Thanks for your response but the tool is definatley installed on my system.

I solved the issue by doing an "emerge -e world" as a last resort.

----------

